

No More Working Late: At the End of Each Day, This Office Disappears - prostoalex
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3035778/no-more-working-late-at-the-end-of-each-day-this-office-disappears?utm_source=facebook

======
stephenr
I realise they think this approach encourages a better "work/life balance" but
I just see it as another way for managers to say "If I'm in the office, you
have to be in the office. If I can't see you working how do I know you're
working?"

I can't help but be reminded of an interview I had for a web development
company in Melbourne several years ago.

When I asked "what's your policy on flexible working hours - in previous
(government office) jobs I've usually been most productive working from around
11am - 7pm". To this day I cannot understand the thought process required to
produce the answer I got, and say it with a straight face:

"Oh yeah, flexible working hours, sure. I mean, we have a daily sit-down
meeting at 8am which you're required to attend, but you are free to take your
lunch hour any time during the day..."

